# weird greyish slime



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

hi every1, i noticed the slime pudddle, its in grey color. i have attached a pic..if any1 knows let me know..thanks


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

I have no idea what it is im also curious to see what it is , maybe fungus or algae ?? hmmm... can you tell us some stuff about your and whats in it??


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a planted 30 gallon, i have 8 neon tetras, 4 platy's, 7 amono shrip, 7 apple snails, 6 otto cats.......i thought it was snail poop, or eggs of some live stock......i did put salt in the aquarium, cuz my ottos have salt grain spots on their fins.....i am curious too of what is it...


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

tell us peremeters << dont know if thats how ya spell it?? e.g. do you dose with fertilizer?? whats ur nitrogen levels??


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

ok my amonia is 0, nitrate 0, i do dose with flourish, not excel, i do put root tabs, i have pressurized co2.....ph is at 7.0..what else would u like to know,....thanks


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

did you leave your light on too long?? i don't really know exactly what is , but trying to figure out what caused it though probably a way more experienced member will help you out sorry if i didn't help much


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

i leave it on for 9 hours a day.....i am not sure what caused that. i am thinking is some sort slime from snails or shrimp eggs...i hope an experienced member can help


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

it couldnt be eggs from shrimp maybe its snail slime?? it looks kinda of like fungus to me


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

is either fungus or grey algae....i will remove it tomorrow


----------



## mississaugafish27 (Aug 29, 2011)

i woke up this morning and see if it was there, it was gone, i also noticed one of my ottos dead....dont know the cause....


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

When in doubt
get it out!


----------



## Explorer guy (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like the remains of a dead fish that decomposed and grew fungus then, if one of your fish is missing!


----------



## nixx (Nov 10, 2010)

mite be snail slime, i seen slime similar like that being dragged by my snails


----------

